# [Wet Thumb Forum]-How to make the best of my camera?



## imported_Shaun (Jan 14, 2004)

Ok guys, I have an Olympus D-380, it is 2.0 megapixels, and 5x digital zoom. 
I know this is not a great camera, and a new one is on the wish list (as soon as I come up with $400). How can I make the best of my situation. My pics as of now have been.... not so impressive.
Thanks,
Shaun

125 gal carnivore tank, with many aquascaping plans!
In process of planting/designing now.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2004)

Shaun,

You are asking very general question. Please do the following

1. Read 2 Stickies in this section of the Forum and go through all the link. Read, Read and Read
2. Take pictures and post samples so we can correct them

I can't really say anything more unless I see your pictures in order to provide tips.

-------------
Regards,
Jay Luto


----------

